# Can USB Charging be Enabled on the WiFi-Only Xoom, aka Wingray?



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

Can USB Charging be Enabled on the WiFi-Only Xoom, aka Wingray? I know the Xyboard can charge via USB.

I know that it would be slow.

Or is it a true hardware limitation?

When I try I get a message that "USB Charging not supported. Use only the supplied charger."

I would prefer to have the flexability to travel with only my Galaxy Nexus' charger, and let the Xoom go all night...


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty sure it's a hardware limitation. I've heard this question asked many times (and even asked it myself) but never heard or found a straight answer from Moto on the reasoning.


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Hardware limitation

For whatever reason, Motorola decided to not up the amperage on the standard 5.5V USB charger (like the Nexus 7) but instead upped the voltage and uses a proprietary 12V charger/connector.

Stupid if you ask me


----------

